# Best bee for Top Bar



## PaulC (Nov 20, 2011)

What bee seems to do best in a Top Bar?? Italian? Buckfast? There are quite a few to chose from and each supplier says theirs is the best. Also I live in north central Texas, so that also may be important as to which type.


----------



## Cris (Mar 10, 2011)

Don't worry about what kind of bee is best in a TBH, get the one that will do the best in your area.


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

I look for feral swarms local to my area. However, we don't have Africanized bees in Oregon like you do in Texas, so that's something to keep in mind!

Best,
Matt


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm new to beekeeping. I started my top bar hives back in April. I don't know what bees are best but, I used R. Weaver's
All-Americans (Italians) in mine. They drew a lot of comb quick back in April and May. Then the drought kicked in and everything
burned up. They still did well considering the conditions they're having to deal with. I can't tell you how they over-winter yet.
I won't know until March. The two packages I got have been gentle, even during the dearth and drought, so far.
I'm also living in kinda the same area as you. Denison is just a little further north, up close to the Red River.
I've heard that the Buckfasts from Texas are a little hot still. I'm new so I prefer gentle bees. 
I've been lucky and haven't seen any mites, moths, or beetles yet.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

The African bee.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Steven Ogborn said:


> I've heard that the Buckfasts from Texas are a little hot still. I'm new so I prefer gentle bees.


I hear this same sentiment, mostly from people who've never tried bees from either Weaver family but "heard" their bees were overly aggressive. I have tried their bees on several occasions and found them to be highly productive and as normal as can be expected. Even subsequent generations were not "hot." Maybe I've just been lucky, but I think the criticism is perpetuated based on hearsay. 

I've also tried queens from other producers which varied in their levels of aggression and defensive behavior, even from producers who advertised their bees were gentle. The drones offer the genes that determine the disposion of the bees, and with open mated queens, you are rolling the dice.

I was asked to inspect some hives of a newbee who claimed his bees were excessively "hot." I found them to be normal and could work them with just a veil and a smoker, and as with many of my hives, I took a couple of stings. I think we have differing opinions as to what constitutes "hot." But I'm also of the opinion that beginners do not get any thrill from getting stung...understandably so!

I had opportunity to donate bees from several hives to be genetically tested. I noted the "hot" hives, and by "hot" I mean these bees will tear your head off and punt it across the pond just to spite you. They all came back with Italian genetics. Go figure.

However, as a newbee, I would highly recommend gentle bees and I would not hestitate to replace queens that produce bees that are too aggressive for your comfort level. Suit up so you are confident. Use smoke diligently. Beekeeping should be an enjoyable hobby.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

I've also "heard" that Ferguson's Buckfasts from up in Canada are gentle as lambs. When you're new or not yet actually involved
in beekeeping, hearsay and reputation is what you have to go on. Paul, I'm sincerely sorry if I mislead you in your decision as to
what type of bees to get. I reiterate. I ONLY have experiance as a first year beek with R.Weavers All-Americans. I think they are
great bees. I have them in a top bar hive and would recommend them for a new beek with no expeirance with handling bees at all.
18 months ago i was thinking of getting bees also. sorry, Steven


----------



## PaulC (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for everyones comments and help. I had been leaning towards Weavers since they are Texas raised. Paul


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

In my first year I chose Carniolans due to their wintering ability, but found them to be extremely docile!


----------



## Montana Bee (Feb 1, 2011)

I also used Carnolans in both my TBH. The produced very well and were very easy to work with. This is my first winter so I'll let you know how they do.


----------



## Mtedcarr4 (May 20, 2010)

I started with Italians but have 1 Carniolan . I also like B Weaver bees , they are in my 8 frame lang & are doing well . I may only rarely order though as I try to buy local first. They have also merged there lines now into Bee Weaver breed. This is the 1 queen I have & I still have her (her sister was more productive & swarmed away)


----------



## PaulC (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. I wanted to order from BeeWeaver but have not gotten a reply from them after several attempts over a month. I wonder if they are even in business anymore. They have no phone and won't answer the emails. Afraid to send money for an order if they have gone under. So I am going to order from R. Weaver instead.


----------



## millerwb (Oct 31, 2011)

Paul,

Not sure why they are not answering or calling back but I am pretty sure thay are still in business. I live about 20 minutes from their yards and they are full of bees. You can also call R. Weaver, here is their site http://www.rweaver.com/index.php?cPath=2. They are just down the road from BeeWeaver.


----------



## PaulC (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I have been in touch with R. Weaver and will get my bees from them. BeeWeaver will not reply to may attempts at contacting them. And I really wanted to try there bees. Anyway, R.Weaver will work.


----------

